# Best binoculars



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

It's my 50th Birthday early next year and I'm trying to think of something I need/want. I do like a bit of bird spotting/wildlife watching, so I got thinking about a good set of binoculars. Anyone on here go any advice on what to purchase?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A similar thread a few days ago. 
Might be useful. 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1321339.html#1321339


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Worth a look:-

http://www.birdforum.net/reviews/

HTH. :wink:


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

How much do you want to spend?
The better ones are £600 to £1500+

Go to one of the main dealers and try some out.

http://www.fpoint.co.uk/

http://www.at-infocus.co.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

if not using a support, then pick the lightest.after choosing the scope needed.there are some good deals on ebay.

cabby


----------

